# Anagrafe Canina



## Scotalian (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know where I register my dogs in the Milan area? I am going to be living in San Donato Milanese, and I know I need to register the dogs within 10 days of arriving, but I can't seem to find information about where I need to go. Anyone any ideas?

Cheers,
Scotalian


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scotalian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I register my dogs in the Milan area? I am going to be living in San Donato Milanese, and I know I need to register the dogs within 10 days of arriving, but I can't seem to find information about where I need to go. Anyone any ideas?
> 
> ...


look on internet for vets in the aria and ask them by email theyl sort it out


----------



## Scotalian (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi

We've used the Vets on Via Angelo Moro and Via Gramsci and found them both very helpful. I'm not sure that they have websites or will answer emails but if you take your dog in they will either do everything you need or direct you to the right place. The one in Via Angelo Moro has easy parking outside and a dog park across the road, Via Gramsci has a busier parking area and a large open space across the road.

San Donato has loads of vets so it might depend on where you are staying, PM me if you need any more info


----------

